# What to make with just a quart of raw milk?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I have a quart of cow's milk I'd like to make something with today, I haven't acquired a taste for drinking it straight yet, it's so rich.

I can get more, but I'd like to do something with this quart today.

Thanks.


----------



## commonsense (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd make yogurt.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Yogurt, pudding, eggnog, cream soup. I love tapioca :cowboy:


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

I ended up making garlic herb farmers cheese and I plan to make Italian bread with the whey tomorrow


----------



## Farmer Dave (Jan 1, 2003)

I sure wish I had a local source for raw milk.


----------



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Farmer Dave said:


> I sure wish I had a local source for raw milk.



It's hard to come by here. 

We don't have a cow, but I'm currently temping for 3 months as a milker at a dairy farm


----------

